# Holy over production Batman!



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

So I received my first set of adult thumbs last week. It is a group of 2.3 Amazonicus. It's only been 6 days since I got them and they have already laid 5 CLUTCHES!! I already have 23 good eggs. Will they slow down once they are settled? I'm just worried my family comes over for Christmas and finds me buried under a pile of frog tads...


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's some pics just for fun...


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

You have quite the production going there! Congratulations!

Deb


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow!!! They have been extremely busy!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats!!! Busy indeed!!! lol


----------



## ravengritz (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, that's a fantastic "problem" to have! I'd be happy to help you out by taking some of those burdensome tads off your hands Kaity ;-)
Melissa


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not sure that's a bad problem to have


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I can always drive down and take some tads off your hands


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

like a little thumbnail production line


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm not complaining really...just hope I dont mess this up. It's my first go around with tads and I was thinking...oh...they'll have a few if i'm luck in a few months...boy was I wrong. Oh..by the way...they are at it again


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Kaity, you will probably lose a few here and there just due to failure to thrive. Pull many eggs and keep producing for a while. You can consider selling some as tadpoles. Remember that as tads you will have to offer a pretty substantial discount. Personally, I feel that $10 to $20 is a fair price for a tadpole as the purchaser is taking a pretty steep risk on getting good frogs in the end. (plus he's doing all the work). When you have all you feel you can work for a while, then just stop pulling eggs. Let them deposit some in tanks and just watch how mother nature raises them. It's pretty cool to see a little baby froglet poking his nose up out of the brom for the first time! You can also cut back a bit on feeding them and cut way back on misting them to slow them down. Don't jump the gun and slow things down too soon. They don't alway's turn back on right when you wish they would. So make sure you've got a good number to work with first. If you have plenty to play with, it might be a good time to experiment with a few different tad foods. See what they grow and morph out the best with. And most of all...CONGRATS!!
Doug


----------

